
'Sea Nomads' Are First Known Humans Genetically Adapted to Diving - arman0
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/04/bajau-sea-nomads-free-diving-spleen-science/
======
downrightmike
So the spleen is larger. We don't even know what the spleen does. It appears
to do something with the immune system. Possibly holding an infection at bay
better. Not too long ago we'd just remove it and toss it. Rather than
genetics, the enlarged spleen could be from the constant onslaught of bacteria
they are fighting off.

